# A .in or a .com



## uniquerockrz (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, I am blogging for quite a few number of months and its time that I decide buy a domain name for my site. Now I am confused in what to buy one, a .in (Indian domain) or a .com?

I do get 50 % of my visitors from outside India, and I could have straightaway get a .com domain. But the thing is that a .in domain is damn cheap (just 99 bucks ~ $2). Further more, its an investment that I cant expect much in return (ad "cents") also I dont get time to blog much. Only thing that concerns me is that if I do get a .in domain, will it get less exposure in international search results than a .com one? Will foreign visitors decrease? Are .in domains leveled below .com ones?

Those who have a country specific domain name do let me know how much search exposure do u get, is it less than a .com one?


----------



## coolpcguy (Oct 27, 2011)

> Only thing that concerns me is that if I do get a .in domain, will it get less exposure in international search results than a .com one?


No.



> Are .in domains leveled below .com ones?


There is no hierarchy as such.

Domain is irrelevant to search exposure.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 27, 2011)

Blog is something free,if content is good people will visit. But to make them their First visit, domain will play important role.. as ".in" looks-is  regional and foreigners might hesitate thinking it is regional it might not interest us.. Well First of all What type of content do you have on ur blog


----------



## Sarath (Oct 27, 2011)

Now how does .au or .nz sound? 

Which one of these would you choose? meetyourmakers.au or meetyourmakers.com

.in is something we love since it represents our nation but it might be an alien domain for many. I would say .com 

Once you get very famous buy the .in too and mirror your blog


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2011)

.com as most users can just ctrl+enter and reach your site.


----------



## uniquerockrz (Oct 27, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> Well First of all What type of content do you have on ur blog



Its mostly linux tutorials and how tos


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 27, 2011)

.com will be best..and for this type of question, always add "Poll". so u will get much response.


----------



## Spokno (Nov 2, 2011)

> I do get 50 % of my visitors from outside India


Buy .com. It is easier to keep in mind com domains


----------

